# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AGA 2004 Amano Returns



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I wont be able to make it to the 2004 AGA conference, but I was wondering if someone can do me a favor if they get the opportunity.

If there is a chance to ask Amano questions during his presentation. Could someone ask him Where he gets his rocks. Does he have people collect them or does he get them from a supplier.

thanks 

brb


----------

